# New exhaust needed



## Deleted member 2636 (Aug 12, 2012)

I have a Laika Ecovip 100. It's built on a Fiat 2.8JTD connected to an Alko chassis.
I need to buy a new down pipe from the manifold to the first silencer bit. The xhaust comes out just by the side door of the back "living" area
Does anyone know of any companies that will do mail order and/or an idea for a price of the part?


----------



## Bigpeetee (Aug 12, 2012)

I ended up getting a stainless exhaust as none of the standard ones would fit mine, Swift Kontiki with Alko chassis. Alko get the exhausts made for them but don't sell them afterwards.

A complete exhaust after catalyst cost £400 

Company in Stockport did it, they have a group of companies doing it. I'll get the details if you want.

PS, I tried to "fix" it myself, but eventually had to give in and get a full set, you can choose to have a "beefier" sound if you want!!!! I chose the quietest option.


----------



## locksmith (Aug 12, 2012)

baloothebear said:


> I have a Laika Ecovip 100. It's built on a Fiat 2.8JTD connected to an Alko chassis.
> I need to buy a new down pipe from the manifold to the first silencer bit. The xhaust comes out just by the side door of the back "living" area
> Does anyone know of any companies that will do mail order and/or an idea for a price of the part?



I had quite a lot of trouble finding an exhaust part for my Autotrail, this as yours is the fiat 2.8 JTD. I called a company in Bury St Edmunds called A14 Tyres, they also do custom exhausts and they made the part I needed out of stainless steel, fitted it and charged me £50.00.
This company isn't to far from you.


----------



## maingate (Aug 12, 2012)

You can get the downpipe from the manifold anywhere. It is the same for European and British motorhomes. The rest of the exhaust is totally different for European built vans (even if they are RHD).

Does the back of your exhaust pipe come out on the UK nearside or offside?


----------



## shortcircuit (Aug 12, 2012)

Had front pipe changed about 2 years ago, 2005 Kontiki with 2.8jtd  and it was a standard part from motor factors.  Needed remainder changed last year and after several attempts to fit standard unit contact with Fiat indicated with Alko chassis converters simply cut and then re-manufacture.  Nearest system was cut and shut with no problems and no catalytic converter needed.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Aug 12, 2012)

maingate said:


> You can get the downpipe from the manifold anywhere. It is the same for European and British motorhomes. The rest of the exhaust is totally different for European built vans (even if they are RHD).
> 
> Does the back of your exhaust pipe come out on the UK nearside or offside?



Offside - drivers side


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Aug 12, 2012)

baloothebear said:


> I have a Laika Ecovip 100. It's built on a Fiat 2.8JTD connected to an Alko chassis.
> I need to buy a new down pipe from the manifold to the first silencer bit. The xhaust comes out just by the side door of the back "living" area
> Does anyone know of any companies that will do mail order and/or an idea for a price of the part?



Last year i had the same problem, and being in the trade thought there would be no problem getting one ( wrong ) i tried all the factors and the only one they could get was a cat system at over £200 but mine as not got a cat ! so i went on the net and found a company in germany that did mine for £18.00 delivered ( sorry cant remember the name of the company of hand ) but can track back if it will help .


----------



## maingate (Aug 12, 2012)

baloothebear said:


> Offside - drivers side



Ok then, it could be the standard RHD Ducato exhaust. If it vaguely looks like a letter 'S', then it should be.

My Burstner, although RHD had the continental LHD exhaust fitted. In the UK, they are as rare as Hens teeth and around £300 to replace. It is actually cheaper to fit a Stainless Steel one. This LHD exhaust is much straighter than the RHD one and exits on the UK nearside.

What I did was to buy a new RHD exhaust (cost around £85, I think). I gave it to the Garage that does my repairs and they moved the hangers about and added one more hanger to suit this exhaust. They charged £65 for that and fitting the new exhaust. I saved quite a bit of dosh and will save a lot more when I need a new one.

My garage does work on motorhomes and horse boxes etc. and they have always said that although it is an AlKo chassis, the exhausts are always standard Fiat exhausts.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Aug 13, 2012)

wilthebeast said:


> Last year i had the same problem, and being in the trade thought there would be no problem getting one ( wrong ) i tried all the factors and the only one they could get was a cat system at over £200 but mine as not got a cat !* so i went on the net and found a company in germany that did mine for £18.00 delivered ( sorry cant remember the name of the company of hand ) but can track back if it will help* .



HELP! 

Just an update

I have been quoted £300 fitted - for a downpipe? that's a ***king joke

A14 at Bury St Edmunds quoted £120 but they need to see the vehicle - that's fair enough on needing to see the vehicle first but still ludicrously expensive for a downpipe


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hoorah! Longlife Stainless Steel Exhausts of Stonham Aspal for £80 

Unit 14 Lewis Farm,
Stonham Aspal,
Stowmarket,
Suffolk
IP14 6AU

Tel: 01473 200414


----------



## basa99 (Aug 16, 2012)

*replacement exhausts*

Hi,
 saw this company advertised , not used it personally but it may be of interest?
Performance Exhaust - Stainless Steel Car Exhaust Systems - Longlife Exhausts

Basa


----------

